# Durchfallquoten



## tombow22

Moin-Moin, allerseits!
Meine Frage richtet sich an die alten Hasen hier im Forum. Was mir neulich aufgefallen ist, daß vor 2004 teilweise 35% durch die Fischerprüfung durchgefallen sind. Und das über viele Jahre hinweg   Ab 2005 dann nur noch um die 6%. Kennt jemand die Gründe?
Petri
Tom


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Sind alle schlauer geworden ...... Vorbereitungskurse sind besser .... Fragen einfacher .... Prüfer drücken ein paar Augen zu ....


----------



## Brummel

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Hm, tja...gute Frage. 
Mir fallen da zuerst 2 Gründe ein, entweder sind die "Prüflinge" extrem intelligent geworden |kopfkrat oder es ist dem Prüfer wichtiger der Behörde mehr zahlende Fischereischeininhaber zu bescheren...
Welche davon ist wohl wahrscheinlicher ?? :q:q

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Hallo Tom,
interessante Fragestellung. Von 1990-2003 waren es tatsächlich immer über 20% Durchfaller, z.T. sogar über 30%. 

Die letzten 10 Jahre waren es dann meist um die 10%. 

So wirkliche Gründe sind für mich schwer nachvollziehbar - ich habe 1997 selber die Prüfung abgelegt, und bin seit 2009 selber Ausbilder. 

Ich mache aktuell nur noch Gewässerkunde-Unterricht, daher kann ich mir nur da ein vergleichendes Urteil zwischen Prüfungen aus den 90ern und heutzutage erlauben - das ist ziemlich gleich. Wenn ich Prüflingen die Prüfungsfragen in Gewässerkunde von 97 zeige, kommen die nicht ins Schwitzen, das ist alles bekannt und wird auch heute noch gelehrt. 

Es könnte natürlich sein, dass es in den letzten 10 Jahren einfach mehr Kurse gab, und sich die Teilnehmer auf mehr Kurse verteilten - was vllt. zu einer besseren Qualität der Prüfungsvorbereitung führt. (Konkurrenz usw.)

Wobei das auch nicht wirklich für so eine sprunghafte Verbesserung der Besteherquote von einem jahr aufs andere spricht. 

Bin gespannt, ob es tatsächlich einen greifbaren Grund gibt, wie z.B. Reduzierung des Umfangs des Fragenkatalogs o.ä.


----------



## Spiderpike

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Früher haben die Prüflinge die Hefte komplett durchgelernen müssen. Später waren in den Heintges Heften(jedenfalls Bayern) die relevanten Sachen rot markiert. Jetzt ist es mitlerweile so das man den Pool aus 1000 möglichen fragen online üben kann(kostenlos). Es reicht mitlerweile 2-3 Abende die Prüfungen am Rechner zu üben.
Die Pflichtstunden in der Theorie hat man natürlich trotzdem noch....was ja nicht schaden soll ^^


----------



## Brummel

*AW: Durchfallquoten*



> Wobei das auch nicht wirklich für eine so eine sprunghafte Verbesserung der Besteherquote von einem jahr aufs andere spricht.




@Franz|wavey:,  

vielleicht ein "Evolutionssprung" ?? |kopfkrat

*sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Pipboy

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Ich würde folgende These ins Rennen schicken:

Angler nutzen mehr neue Medien. Möglichkeiten mit APP oder Onlinesystemen für die Prüfung zu lernen verbessert die Prüfungserfolge. Ich habe einen Vorbereitungskurs besucht und die APP benutzt und muss sagen, dass nur auf die Prüfungsfragen bezogen, ich den Kurs nicht gebraucht hätte.

Über die Prüfung hinaus war der Kurs sehr wertvoll...


----------



## hirschkaefer

*AW: Durchfallquoten*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Früher haben die Prüflinge die Hefte komplett durchgelernen müssen. Später waren in den Heintges Heften(jedenfalls Bayern) die relevanten Sachen rot markiert. Jetzt ist es mitlerweile so das man den Pool aus 1000 möglichen fragen online üben kann(kostenlos). Es reicht mitlerweile 2-3 Abende die Prüfungen am Rechner zu üben.
> Die Pflichtstunden in der Theorie hat man natürlich trotzdem noch....was ja nicht schaden soll ^^



Wir hatten einen Ausbilder, der uns immer sagte, was in der Prüfung mit Sicherheit nicht gefragt wird. Das waren, wenn ich die Heintges-Unterlagen so betrachte, gut 50% was nicht prüfungsrelevant war. Das erleichtert natürlich schon die Sache. Andererseits müssen wir auch hier in Thüringen nicht so viel wissen, wie die Bayern 
Viele meiner Mitprüflinge saßen auch Tag und Nacht am PC und haben alle möglichen Fragen 1000 mal durchgekaut. Vielleicht erleichtert das auch beim speichern im Hirn.
Desweiteren war die Prüferin am Prüfungstag auch mindestens eine halbe Stunde mit Prüflingen persönlich beschäftigt, die dem Verstehen der deutschen Sprache nicht sehr mächtig waren. Keine Ahnung wie das früher war, aber sie wurden gut unterstützt.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Durchfallquoten*



Pipboy schrieb:


> Ich würde folgende These ins Rennen schicken:
> 
> Angler nutzen mehr neue Medien. Möglichkeiten mit APP oder Onlinesystemen für die Prüfung zu lernen verbessert die Prüfungserfolge. Ich habe einen Vorbereitungskurs besucht und die APP benutzt und muss sagen, dass nur auf die Prüfungsfragen bezogen, ich den Kurs nicht gebraucht hätte.
> 
> Über die Prüfung hinaus war der Kurs sehr wertvoll...



Dem halte ich entgegen: 
2004 gab es noch gar keine App o.ä. also kann es auch keiner benutzt haben - das Prüfungsergebnis in diesem Jahr war aber besser als im Jahr 2013. Mit der These tue ich mich also schwer. 

Im Jahr 2003 waren es noch über 20% Durchfaller, im Jahr 2004 plötzlich nur noch ca. 8% und von dort an blieb es so niedrig.

2003/2004 muss irgendwas passiert sein - nur was?


----------



## donbilbo89

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Hab im November die Prüfung abgelegt in Hamburg, es gibt hier einen Pool der "nur" aus 360 Fragen besteht. Im Rahmen des Kurses wurde jede Frage einmal durchgegangen und erklärt (neben viel zusätzlichem Wissen) und mit ein bisschen zusätzlichem Lernen ist die Prüfung kein Problem, da man wirklich jede Frage kennt!  Vllt wurde die Anzahl der möglichen Fragen verringert?


----------



## Andal

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Die meisten Vorbereitungslehrgänge finden ja in bewirtschafteten Vereinsheimen, oder Gaststätten statt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass verbesserte Hygienemaßnahmen die Durchfallquote deutlich senken konnten.


----------



## Relgna

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Das lernen mit der CD hat es mir einfach gemacht.
Die Pflichtstunden haben mir auch geholfen und hatte viel Spass.
Nach 10 min habe ich die Prüfung verlassen mit Null Fehler.


----------



## tombow22

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Vielen Dank für die Anregungen, denke auch daß die Ursache in dem öffentlich zugänglichen Fragenpool liegt. Müsste dann aber erstmalig 2004 so gewesen sein.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Kann mich jetzt irren, aber wurde vllt. irgendwann was am "Gesamtpreis" der Prüfung geändert?


----------



## AndiHam

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Da der Threadersteller wohl aus München kommt und die Prüfungen dort um einiges Umfangreicher sind, als in vielen anderen Bundesländern, würde ich gerne wissen ob die vom ihm genannten Durchfallquoten nur für Bayern oder gar für das gesamte Bundesgebiet gelten ???

Um in Hamburg durch die Prüfung zu fallen, erfordert es schon ein "besonderes" Talent


----------



## fishhunter2000

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Ich habe die Prüfung in Düsseldorf gemacht.
Es waren knapp 75 Prüflinge dort.
Theorie sind 7 durchgefallen bei 411 Fragen die zu lernen gewesen sind.
Bei den Fischkarten sind auch ein paar durchgerasselt und konnten nach hause gehen. Ich meine es sind 6 gewesen.
In Düsseldorf mussten die Ruten montiert werden, und da ist in meiner Gruppe auch einer durchgefallen.Wie viele es vorher gewesen sind kann ich nicht sagen. 4 sind es sicher gewesen.
Ich habe keinen Kurs besucht und mir vorher einen Kopf für nichts gemacht. Es war sehr einfach (trotz das ich die Rute bekam die ich niemals montieren wollte)


----------



## Tobi92

*AW: Durchfallquoten*



Andal schrieb:


> Die meisten Vorbereitungslehrgänge finden ja in bewirtschafteten Vereinsheimen, oder Gaststätten statt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass verbesserte Hygienemaßnahmen die Durchfallquote deutlich senken konnten.


[emoji23]  bester Kommentar


Ich könnts mir auch nur so erklären, dass es anno 2004 den Fragenkatalog mit allen Prüfungsrelevanten Fragen noch nicht gab.

Ist schließlich schwieriger für eine Prüfung aus Büchern zu lernen, allerdings auch sicherlich effektiver.


----------



## Gardenfly

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Zu meiner Zeit (NdS) durften alle unter 60 nur 5 Fehler machen Bei den über 60 Jährigen waren 20 erlaubt. Zwischenzeitlich war nur ein Fehler pro Fragenbogenseite erlaubt.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Hallo,

ich habe interessehalber gerade mal die Prüfung für Brandenburg und für Bayern im Internet gemacht. Ohne jegliche Vorbereitung hatte ich in den Prüfungen jeweils fünf Fehler, ich hätte also beide Male bestanden.
Bei der Brandenburger Prüfung hatte ich vier Fehler in der Rechtskunde, was insofern ja klar ist, da diese mir als Franke (Bayer) nicht geläufig ist.
Bei der Brandenburger Prüfung sind 15 Fehler insgesamt erlaubt, bei der Bayerischen Prüfung auch, allerdings darf man in einem Fachgebiet nicht mehr als 6 Fehler haben. Die bayerische Prüfung war m.E. ein bißchen schwieriger. Was sie eigentliche schwerer macht ist eben, dass man mit 7 Fehler in einem Fachgebiet durchfällt.
Durch die moderaten Bedingungen bei der Brandenburger Prüfung kann man eigentlich nicht durchfallen wenn man nur ein bißchen Ahnung hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mainschneider

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Servus Leute.

Prüfung abgelegt 1996 in RLP mit 0 Fehlern.
Gerade auch mal online für Bayern gemacht. 4 Fehler.


Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen das heute mehr Erwachsenen die Prüfung machen und die sich eben besser vorbereiten.

Kommt mir zumindest so vor.

Gruß Mainschneider


----------



## Franky

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Die Prüfungsfragen der einzelnen Bundesländer nehmen sich m. E. absolut nichts. "Schwerer" war die bayerische Prüfung vor Jahren deshalb, weil sie nicht im Multiple-Choice-Verfahren, sondern Freitext durchgeführt wurde. Da war's dann mit Raten schlecht! ;-)

Als ich 89 die Prüfung gemacht hatte, sind 3 Leute von ca 30 Teilnehmern im Lehrgang durchgefallen. Allesamt älteren Semesters (leider auch der Vater von 'nem damaligen Klassenkameraden). Die Fragen waren damals schon genauso schwer oder leicht wie heute...


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Durchfallquoten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei der Brandenburger Prüfung sind 15 Fehler insgesamt erlaubt, bei der Bayerischen Prüfung auch, allerdings darf man in einem Fachgebiet nicht mehr als 6 Fehler haben.



https://fischereischeintest.brandenburg.de/

Zitat: Der Bewerber hat die Prüfung bestanden, wenn er mindestens 45 der gestellten 60 Fragen richtig beantwortet hat und dabei mindestens 6 Fragen in jedem der 5 Prüfungsgebiete richtig beantwortet sind. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Hallo Koalabaer, 

stimmt, habe ich irgendwie überlesen. Dann ist der Unterschied zwischen den Prüfungen wirklich geringfügig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Eben spaßeshalber die bayrische nochmal gemacht, bestanden mit 49 von 60 Richtigen.

Aber hallo, mir ist die Unsinnigkeit mancher Fragen aufgefallen.

"Frage 38
Welche Gummifischgröße bevorzugt man im Herbst auf Hecht?
15-20 cm"

Ich bevorzuge selbst auf Hecht niemals Köder über 13cm.

Kein Wunder, dass wir haufenweise Leute mit Schein aber ohne Ahnung haben, wenn vom Prüfungsamt vorgegeben wird, was man an Ködern zu bevorzugen hat #q


----------



## TooShort

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Ich hab grad die von Brandenburg gemacht und hätte bestanden. Das macht mir Mut für die eigene im November.


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Ist wie bei der IT.

Nenne drei Speichermedien.

Diskette(Floppy)
CD
Festplatte

Sind gültige Antworten.

Manchmal hilft nur Gehirn ausschalten und stur auswendig lernen.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Durchfallquoten*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit (NdS) durften alle unter 60 nur 5 Fehler machen Bei den über 60 Jährigen waren 20 erlaubt.


wann war das?
ich hab´ 1985 die prüfung in nrw gemacht, mit 31 richtigen antworten auf 60 fragen war man durch im theorieteil.
dann stand noch die praktische "prüfung" an, aus acht möglichen angeln, eine per zettel ziehen auswählen und zusammenstellen.
durchgefallen sind damals auch nur wirkliche experten.


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Durchfallquoten*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Aber hallo, mir ist die Unsinnigkeit mancher Fragen aufgefallen.
> 
> "Frage 38
> Welche Gummifischgröße bevorzugt man im Herbst auf Hecht?
> 15-20 cm"
> 
> Ich bevorzuge selbst auf Hecht niemals Köder über 13cm.
> 
> Kein Wunder, dass wir haufenweise Leute mit Schein aber ohne Ahnung haben, wenn vom Prüfungsamt vorgegeben wird, was man an Ködern zu bevorzugen hat #q


das hab´ ich mir damals schon bei meiner praktischen "prüfung" gedacht, mit der angel, die ich damals zusammenstellen mußte um zu bestehen, wär´ ich niemals am wasser aufgetaucht.


----------



## AndiHam

*AW: Durchfallquoten*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Eben spaßeshalber die bayrische nochmal gemacht, bestanden mit 49 von 60 Richtigen.
> 
> Aber hallo, mir ist die Unsinnigkeit mancher Fragen aufgefallen.
> 
> "Frage 38
> Welche Gummifischgröße bevorzugt man im Herbst auf Hecht?
> 15-20 cm"
> 
> Ich bevorzuge selbst auf Hecht niemals Köder über 13cm.
> 
> Kein Wunder, dass wir haufenweise Leute mit Schein aber ohne Ahnung haben, wenn vom Prüfungsamt vorgegeben wird, was man an Ködern zu bevorzugen hat #q



Unsinnige Fragen gibt es zu Hauf  .... Deshalb kann man auch ohne Ahnung vom Angeln, mit normalem Verstand, so einige Fragen richtig beantworten.

"Wieviele Haken hat ein Drilling" A:1 B:2 oder C:3 
"Darf man einen Graureiher töten, der sich am Angelplatz aufhält (o.ä.)" A: Ja B: Nein C: nur nach 22:00 Uhr

etc., etc. :m


----------



## Mainschneider

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Was meint ihr warum so viele Neulinge so viele fragen zur Ausrüstung haben?

Alles Prüfungsvorbereitung:q

Gruß Mainschneider


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

Das lernen ist ziemlich einfach geworden. #6
Man kann bei uns in Bayern Übungsprüfungen machen.
Diese Übungsprüfungen wiederholt man so lange bis man sich bei 90%  eingependelt hat, dann kann man zu 99% davon ausgehen die Prüfung zu schaffen.

Manche haben zudem dann alle Prüfungsfragen auswendig gelernt.
Können die Prüfung in Bayern mit 100% ablegen. :vik:


----------



## Schugga

*AW: Durchfallquoten*



donbilbo89 schrieb:


> Hab im November die Prüfung abgelegt in Hamburg, es gibt hier einen Pool der "nur" aus 360 Fragen besteht. Im Rahmen des Kurses wurde jede Frage einmal durchgegangen und erklärt (neben viel zusätzlichem Wissen) und mit ein bisschen zusätzlichem Lernen ist die Prüfung kein Problem, da man wirklich jede Frage kennt! Vllt wurde die Anzahl der möglichen Fragen verringert?


 
So war es bei mir auch.

Ich habe in Bremen den Schein in einem Wochenendkurs (ging über zwei Wochenenden) gemacht und war wohl diejenige, die mit Abstand (!) am wenigsten Vorkenntnisse hatte (ich wusste vielleicht, wie man einen Wurm an den Haken macht und die Angel auswirft...das war's dann fast schon  ...und vom Spinnangeln hatte ich NULL Ahnung und konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Fische überhaupt einem Gummifisch hinterherjagen wollen....) - dennoch bin ich fehlerlos durch die Prüfung gekommen...

Der Unterricht an sich war für'n Arxxx...der Typ legte nur seine Folien auf und redete monoton vor sich hin....stellte man Fragen, hat er die nicht verstanden und antwortete irgendwas...ich hab dann den Rest der Stunden eigentlich nur abgesessen...

Vor der Prüfung hatte ich dann lediglich die 6 Fragebögen a 60 Fragen (Multiple Choice) gelernt und einer der Fragebögen war's dann auch in der Prüfung...

Es gehörte meines Erachtens nicht wirklich viel "Wissen" dazu, die Prüfung zu bestehen, sondern eher ein gutes Kurzzeitgedächtnis, um die Fragebögen zu (er)kennen und die richtige/n Antwort/en anzukreuzen...



Nach der Prüfung ging dann für mich das eigentliche und richtige Lernen und Verstehen los |rolleyes


----------



## Darket

*AW: Durchfallquoten*

War bei mir in Berlin ähnlich. Rund 60 Teilnehmer im WE-Kurs über zwei Wochenenden. Bestanden haben alle, von den recht erfahrenen Urlahbsanglern über (ebenfalls erfahrene Jugendliche, die grade 14 geworden waren) bis hin zu totalen Anfängern und Eltern, die nur wegen ihrer Kinder da waren. Der Kurs war ziemlich gut, bis auf die Fischkunde, aber da hat der Dozent auch nur den eigentlichen vertreten und musste notgedrungen seine PP-Präsi durchhecheln. War dann zwar langweilig, aber da könnte der auch nix für, kann ja mal wer krank werden. Ich finde die Kurse übrigens dahingehend total gut, dass man die Möglichkeit hat Leute kennenzulernen, wenn man sonst noch keinen anglerischen Anschluss hat. Habe meinen besten Angelkumpel im Kurs kennen gelernt.


----------

